# New to Dubai (Palm) with 2 kids



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm new to Dubai, living at the Palm with newborn and almost 4 year old. Does anyone have recommendations for activities or meet ups?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You should try the Time Out Dubai website. It has a list of activities for toddler meet ups, etc.


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks - I'll check it out.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



Canadian Mum said:


> Thanks - I'll check it out.


Hi Canadian mum, im on the palms though i dont have any small kids im always free for a coffee, chat i find it quiet on the palms so if you are interested drop me a line. Jack


----------



## aussiemrsp (Feb 7, 2011)

Canadian Mum said:


> I'm new to Dubai, living at the Palm with newborn and almost 4 year old. Does anyone have recommendations for activities or meet ups?



Hi Canadian Mum,

I'd love to hear about your activities in Dubai. I will be moving to Dubai with a new baby and a 3.5 year old in Jan next year and have a lot of fear and uncertainty at the moment. Major worries about where to live as I don't think I will be brave enough to drive, worried about loneliness and also worried about the summer heat. 

Hope you are integrating into life in Dubai.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out crescent of dubai website.Its all about meet ups and do's for people on the Palm.


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

wonderwoman said:


> Hi Canadian mum, im on the palms though i dont have any small kids im always free for a coffee, chat i find it quiet on the palms so if you are interested drop me a line. Jack


I'd love to meet up - sorry for the delayed reply, I was having some technical/internet difficulties. I am dealing with appliances, etc for the next couple of days - maybe later in the week?


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Check out crescent of dubai website.Its all about meet ups and do's for people on the Palm.


Thanks, that's really helpful.


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

aussiemrsp said:


> Hi Canadian Mum,
> 
> I'd love to hear about your activities in Dubai. I will be moving to Dubai with a new baby and a 3.5 year old in Jan next year and have a lot of fear and uncertainty at the moment. Major worries about where to live as I don't think I will be brave enough to drive, worried about loneliness and also worried about the summer heat.
> 
> Hope you are integrating into life in Dubai.


Hi there aussiemrsp,

I am in the same boat as you still! I quit a good job to come here with my husband, and I'm not sure at all about how this will go. We did a ton of research about where to live, but at the end of the day, my husband ended up picking the palm because the day that he was looking at rentals he saw a lot of kids outside at the palm, and he knows that I like the beach.

We are only here for two yuears, so I was not too concerned abotu schools, etc. I hate driving at home (in Calgary, Canada), so I don't think I can handle the agressive driving here. I plan to rely on taxis and public transport as my husband will take the car to work every day. I am definitely worried about being lonely and I am worried about my son finding kids to play with. Less worried about him - we were temporarily at the Green and he seems to have lots of kids to see in the playground. Problem is they are all with nannies who have no interst in becoming friends or even really talking to me!

Anyways - the palm was the choice my husband made because of close kids facilities (there is a toddler swim pool, playground adn the beach all within about 2 minutes of our building - in the buildings own courtyard), because of the facilities in the building - ie shops and gym and because the apartment was reasonably nicve. I am a bit worried about apartment livign - we have a huge house with a yeard at home, but it was -30 celcius when we left, so it was not getting much use anyways.

I am worried about the heat also, I may travel during the summer when it gets really bad. Because I am from a harsh climate - Calgary is a desert that is incredibly cold in the winter and hot and dry in the summer - maybe it will be easier to deal with the heat.

Also - have you noticed that every time you ask people here (except on this forum so far) about stuff to do, they always say to go to the mall? I can't see wanting to go to a mall every day, so I'm a bit worried about that.

So, this was a long reply, but I'd love to stay in touch, and maybe when you get here, we could meet up. I also have a blog that I am keeping about my time here if you are interested.

Do you know what the rules are on this forum about exchaning email adresses?

Janice


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



Canadian Mum said:


> Hi there aussiemrsp,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you still! I quit a good job to come here with my husband, and I'm not sure at all about how this will go. We did a ton of research about where to live, but at the end of the day, my husband ended up picking the palm because the day that he was looking at rentals he saw a lot of kids outside at the palm, and he knows that I like the beach.
> 
> ...


hi there Janice, after five posts on the forum you can then send private messages, you are unable to post personal information like e mail ect, i would love to meet up, i find the palms very lonely plus i hate going to the malls unless i have to, otherwise its a waste of time, when are you moving to the palms? there are a lot of children here with nannies im sure with a baby it wont take you long to find friends. Drop me a line when you are free, anytime suits me.


----------



## aussiemrsp (Feb 7, 2011)

Janice, I so hear you.

I'll be leaving a great job to come to Dubai - I mean yes I would probably be taking a year off to care for a new born but I've always had it good with work in terms of them fitting around my schedule. I'm going to embrace being a mum again and then I may look at work after Bub no2 is fully settled etc. etc. 

My husband thinks we should get an apartment in the Jurmirah Beach Residence so that I will be central to everything but I am very concerned about apartment life with two children and a much beloved dog who is coming with us. I was thinking I might try the driving (not only do I have to contend with the aggressive drivers but we drive on the other side of the road in Australia so that adds another element to the "to drive" or " not to drive" saga). I'm going to start looking at the palms as it sounds like it has similar facilities. 

I think I saw am mothers group a while ago who catch up at a mall. I will see if I can find the details for you. 

I agree about the Mall thing. My husband said he'd move me near one so I have things to do. While I do love to shop I don't think that will fully satisfy me if that's my only activities. I am hoping in the good weather to get back to pre-baby shape with walking swimming etc. I'm also hoping to get a bit of a social life if I can track down a good baby sitter, I don't really want a nanny or maid. What's your thoughts on this? Is it done in Dubai?

I'm planning on traveling over every two months from March to check out Dubai. Not sure where my husbands new apartment is but maybe we can stay in touch and catch up in March. 

I hope you'll meet some people soon. I've moved so much over the last 10 years, the really fact is if you want to meet people you've just got to put yourself out there and hope to meet like people. Sure you may get shot down few times but I'm sure you'll find a lovely little group of friends soon. 

Leah


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

wonderwoman said:


> hi there Janice, after five posts on the forum you can then send private messages, you are unable to post personal information like e mail ect, i would love to meet up, i find the palms very lonely plus i hate going to the malls unless i have to, otherwise its a waste of time, when are you moving to the palms? there are a lot of children here with nannies im sure with a baby it wont take you long to find friends. Drop me a line when you are free, anytime suits me.


Hi There, I finally have internet! (I had anticipated having it when we moved in). I am at the Palm now - SHoreline aparatments and would love to meet up - when and where suits


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

aussiemrsp said:


> Janice, I so hear you.
> 
> I'll be leaving a great job to come to Dubai - I mean yes I would probably be taking a year off to care for a new born but I've always had it good with work in terms of them fitting around my schedule. I'm going to embrace being a mum again and then I may look at work after Bub no2 is fully settled etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Leah,

Sorry for delayed reply - no internet for quite a while.

I'm getting more established here at the palm - it is pretty easy to meet people because the moms seem to all be doing the same things I am. There are pretty much three activities here - beach, pool, playground. We also have my older sons bike now so he rides around.

It seems pretty easy to get by, but groceries are a bit of a hassle - I have to take a cab to the mall to do a big shop and also to use the public library. There are small shops here but they are expensive (as you would expect). 

Other than that it's really nice here.

We went out to JBR for supper two nights ago. It is really nice there too, but I did not see any playground. There are fountains that some kids play in, and on the roofs of the mall/restaurant area there were some kids playing kick ball (but they were older than my son). Definitely lots of cool eateries, etc. There was also a beach, but it is blocked off right now but for a small access because there is a dinosaur exhibit. 

Let's keep in touch.

Janice


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Check out crescent of dubai website.Its all about meet ups and do's for people on the Palm.


Hi there, I can't find it - do you have a link or address?


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi hope you have settled in ok? which block are you in?i am in block 5. I have been on the cres of dubai website, to be honest i didnt find much on it. Im going to the uk for 2 weeks maybe we could meet up when i get back??J.ackie


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

wonderwoman said:


> Hi hope you have settled in ok? which block are you in?i am in block 5. I have been on the cres of dubai website, to be honest i didnt find much on it. Im going to the uk for 2 weeks maybe we could meet up when i get back??J.ackie


I'm in 5 as well! We are settling in all right, but I can't wait until we have a car

Definitely meet up when you're back - just let me know when.

Janice


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hhahaha what a concidence! im in the 7th floor,hubby bought a car today so cant wait until im mobile, bit nervous thinking about it, also will have to find a job going a bit crazy now.
jackie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Check out crescent of dubai website.Its all about meet ups and do's for people on the Palm.



I do not find that website... :confused2:


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> I do not find that website... :confused2:


Me neither...


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



Canadian Mum said:


> Me neither...


Google crestofdubai.com, that should work


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You are all welcome to join us for quiz night on Monday at Bidi Bondi on The Palm.


----------



## suzied (Jul 10, 2011)

Canadian Mum said:


> Hi there aussiemrsp,
> 
> 
> Anyways - the palm was the choice my husband made because of close kids facilities (there is a toddler swim pool, playground adn the beach all within about 2 minutes of our building - in the buildings own courtyard), because of the facilities in the building - ie shops and gym and because the apartment was reasonably nicve.
> ...


----------



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

suzied said:


> Canadian Mum said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there aussiemrsp,
> ...


----------



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

Hi I just arrived a month ago from Canada and have an 8 month boy and a 3.5 year old boy. We are slowly adjusting to life here - it sure is difficult in the heat with 2 little ones! We would love to meet up sometime. I don't have a car but am pretty good at getting around with taxis and the metro. PM me for contact info.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For all you mums out there, my son just celebrated his 4th birthday at Mini Monsters last week. Here's the link to the place. Mini Monsters - The largest indoor soft play area UAE

It was a huge hit with all the kids and the best part of it is, that it's indoors!


----------



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

*New to The Palm*



Canadian Mum said:


> I'm new to Dubai, living at the Palm with newborn and almost 4 year old. Does anyone have recommendations for activities or meet ups?


Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. We are currently moving onto The Palm. We also have 2 small children, 2 and half and 8 months.

Would love to meet up if you are interested.


----------

